# Meerforellenrolle



## Lukas2212 (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre ende April ein zweites Mal an die Ostsee. 
Eine passende Rute zum Meerforellenangeln habe ich schon, allerdings noch keine Rolle. Ich suche eine gute bezahlbare Spinnrolle, die Salzwasser tauglich ist. Die Rolle sollte die 50 Euro nicht überschreiten, da ich max einmal im Jahr am Meer angel. Gibt es Rollen in dem Preissegment, die was taugen?

Rute: 2,70m 15-50g Wg

Danke

Lg Lukas:m


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ende April ein zweites Mal an die Ostsee.
> Eine passende Rute zum Meerforellenangeln habe ich schon, allerdings noch keine Rolle. Ich suche eine gute bezahlbare Spinnrolle, die Salzwasser tauglich ist. Die Rolle sollte die 50 Euro nicht überschreiten, da ich max einmal im Jahr am Meer angel. Gibt es Rollen in dem Preissegment, die was taugen?
> ...



Wenn Du nur einmal im Jahr ans Salzwasser kommst,
dann kannst Du jede Spinrolle nehmen, die Dir gefällt.
Danach abspülen, nachfetten und fertig. #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

Ryobi Oasys, fische sie seit Ende Sommer 2011 in der Ostsee und macht sich da echt gut. Hatte sie zum Test nicht gespühlt, bis sogar außen Salzkrusten zu erkennen waren, hab sie jetzt einmal gewartet und läuft noch 1a.

Liegt meines Wissens auch unter 50€.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## bassproshops (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

Hey

Ich empfehle dir die Penn Sargus, ohne sie im Salz gefischt zu haben!
Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sargus's, bezahlbar und halten was aus...
Danke die eignet sich sehr gut auf Mefo (;

Gruß Robin


----------



## Barosz (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

Bei Gelegenheit möchte ich auch mal nach der Salzwassertauglichkeit einer nicht salzwassertauglichen Spinnrolle fragen. 
Wie gefährlich ist denn das Wasser der Ostsee für meine Rolle, wenn ich eine Woche an der Küste damit angel? 
Das Schnurlaufröllchen sollt das doch mit machen?!

@Lukas2212 
Nimms mir nicht übel, dass ich dein eröffnetes Thema zur Beantwortung meiner Frage missbrauche. Ich hab mir nämlich ne Shimano Exage 4000 FC (53 €) gekauft und bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob es eine gute Idee ist, sie der Ostsee auszusetzen.


----------



## Franky D (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

die exage fische ich als ab und an rolle mal just for fun auffem kutter und bis jetzt hat ihr das nichts ausgemacht wenn man di erollen danach abspült und evtl mal wartet und fettet sollte dies kein problem darstellen


----------



## Hannes94 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*



Barosz schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit möchte ich auch mal nach der Salzwassertauglichkeit einer nicht salzwassertauglichen Spinnrolle fragen.
> Wie gefährlich ist denn das Wasser der Ostsee für meine Rolle, wenn ich eine Woche an der Küste damit angel?
> Das Schnurlaufröllchen sollt das doch mit machen?!
> 
> ...



Kann man machen.... aber man muss sie öfters mal zerlegen und Putzen weil sie ein bischen Wasser zieht. Ich fischte auch die 2500er und 3000er auf Hornhecht und Mefo


----------



## Barosz (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

Wenn ich sie nicht ins Wasser tauche, dann sollte doch nur das Schnurlaufröllchen gefährdet sein?!


----------



## Tino (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

Hallo

Bevor du unbedingt 50€ ausgeben möchtest...

Ich mache es mit meiner Caldia seit 2007 jedesmal nach dem angeln folgendermaßen:

Ich lege sie 2-3 Tage in einen kleinen Eimer mit Süsswasser,dass täglich gewechselt wird. Da bin ich mit meinem Gewissen im Einklang, der Rolle ausreichend Pflege gegeben zu haben.
Durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit an oder auf der Ostsee, kriecht salzhaltige Feuchtigkeit *in* die Rolle.
Also muss die raus. Was ich allerdings mit ''kurz unterm Wasserhahn'' ,m.M. nicht erreichen kann.

Dann lasse ich sie einfach auf einem Tuch trocknen und fertig.
Sicher ist es keine 50€ Rolle ,aber ne Rolle mit ausschliesslichem salzwasserkontakt und was bei dieser Rolle gut ist,kann ja für ne andere nicht schlecht sein.

Gleich schreien einige Los: Abspülen reicht!!! mach ich immer so

Das kann ja jeder mit seinem Kram machen wie er mag. 

Wobei ich dazusagen möchte: liegen kleine Sandpartikel genau auf Ritzen oder Gehäusespalten,kann man die durch ,einen natürlich schön kräftigen Strahl von oben,schön in die Rolle reindrücken.

Ich habe meine Caldia erst im letzten Jahr das erste mal aufgemacht und gereinigt: sieht von innen aus wie neu.|rolleyes

Nichts angegriffen,nichts korridiert.

Muss nicht von meinen Süßwasserbad nach dem angeln kommen,aber beruhigend ist das schon.


----------



## Lukas2212 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

@Barosz: Kein Thema 

Also meint ihr reicht eine ganz normale Spinnrolle, doch was für eine Größe nehme ich da am besten? Ich habe hier noch eine Quantum Q Vex 20 (140m/0,22mm) reicht die oder ist die zu klein?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (11. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

moin moin 
eine 4000er Grösse wäre meiner Meinung nach schon ideal,
an etwas leichterem Gerät mag ich aber auch mal eine 2500 er fischen zb : fürs  Hornhecht ärgern 
Rollenempfehlung für dich wäre die SPRO PASSION :m
Preiß und Leistung passen zu deinen Vorgaben ....


----------



## schl.wetterangler (11. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*

Also ich bin viel auf Mefo unterwegs ich fische zwei Garnituren bei Wind etwas schwereres Gerät mit ner 3000 CALDIA. bei schönem  leichte Rute und ne 2500 EXELER-X beide von Daiwa aber nicht deine Preisvorgabe. Wenn du bloß einmal im Jahr an die Ostsee fährst reicht irgend ne Rolle ich persönlich denke du wirst für unter 50 € keine wirklich salzwasserbeständige Rolle finden also nimm lieber eine gute von denen die du besitzt.  Wichtig ist nur das wenn sie Wasser bekommt und das geht schnell (Spritzwasser oder mal von nem Stein geschlittert und kurz eingetaucht abends den Rotor abbauen den Seitendeckel abschrauben anschließend mit Süßwasser ausspülen. In Verbindung mit Salzwasser hat das Rollenfett die Eigenschaft sich weiß zu verfäben und nach ner Weile auszuhärten, deshalb entferne ich das alte Fett und fette neu .Ansonsten  führt so ein Vollbad dazu das die Rolle  nach einer Weile unheimlich schwer läuft und nichts ist lästiger wenn man den Ganzen Tag fischt als ne Rolle die schwer läuft und unnötig außerdem.Das hier stellt auch nur meine Meinung dar aber ich bin der Meinung das wenn ich Zeit finde das ganze Wochenende an der Küste zu fischen dann tut es mir auch nicht weh abends beim wohl verdienten Bierchen meine Rolle zu pflegen die 10 min hab ich dann auch noch.
Gr. Andreas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> moin moin
> eine 4000er Grösse wäre meiner Meinung nach schon ideal,
> an etwas leichterem Gerät mag ich aber auch mal eine 2500 er fischen zb : fürs Hornhecht ärgern
> Rollenempfehlung für dich wäre die SPRO PASSION :m
> Preiß und Leistung passen zu deinen Vorgaben ....


 
Auch ne gute Rolle, meine ist jetzt im 4. Jahr Salzwasser und lebt immernoch #6


----------

